# Delisted Share Prices



## mikeg (30 November 2006)

Hi all,

Does anybody know where I can get the Closing price of a Share that has been Delisted, had a name change, etc. Ones like TAB, JUP, MPM.


----------



## ice (30 November 2006)

Might be worth a look:

http://www.delisted.com.au/


ice


----------



## mikeg (30 November 2006)

Thanks Ice,

Tried there but no luck.


----------

